# Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht



## Therianthropie (1. Dezember 2014)

*Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für mein System eine Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung die erweiterbar sein sollte, damit ich nach und nach auf eine "richtige" WaKü wechseln kann, sollte ich das wollen.
Gründe weshalb ich nicht gleich eine richtige WaKü nehme, sind vor allem der Wartungsaufwand.
Mir gefällt der cleane look, außerdem geht mir der fette CPU Kühler (Mugen3) auf die Nerven, sowohl optisch, als auch wenn ich irgendwas am Mainboard machen möchte.

Erst mal soll nur die CPU gekühlt werden, später evtl auch die GPU (wofür dann wahrscheinlich ein 2. Radiator nötig wird).

Die Leistung sollte mindestens mit dem Mugen 3 mithalten können oder übertreffen.
Lautstärke ist eher nebensächlich, bin da ziemlich unempfindlich, Lüfter auf 100% bereiten mir keine Probleme.
Preis ist auch eher nebensächlich, zumindest solange das P/L Verhältnis stimmt.

Die Raijintek Triton gefällt mir optisch sehr gut, die Leistung scheint auch ganz in Ordnung zu sein: https://geizhals.de/raijintek-triton-0r100018-a1170845.html

Kann die Triton mit dem Mugen 3 mithalten oder die Leistung übertreffen?
Gibt es alternative Vorschläge die meinen Kriterien entsprechen?

Würde mich über Meinungen und Vorschläge freuen (:

LG


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...acool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-lt/st-set?c=246

Jeder AiO überlegen und in allen Punkten erweiterbar. Die Raijintek nennt sich zwar Vollmodular, allerdings sind zum Beispiel die Anschlüsse im AGB/Kühler/Pumpen behälter verklebt. 
Wenn du da was in Ricchtung AGB Pumpe oder Kühler verändern willst wird gleich alles 3 Nötig.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

Eine AiO Wasserkühlung ist nicht erweiterbar da alles fest miteinander verbunden ist auch würde es mich wundern wenn die Garantie wenn man dran rumwerkeln würde nicht erlöschen würde.

Weiterhin würde ich dir von AiO Wasserkühlung abraten, lieber das Geld direkt für ein Wakü Set sparen oder weiter mit Luftkühlung fahren. In AiO Wasserkühlungen sind billigste Komponenten zusammen gebaut oder wie willst du dir sonst den vergleisweiße niedrigen Preis erklähren. Wenn du von Anfang an keine Probleme hast ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch in den folgenden Monaten welche zu bekommen vorallem die Pumpe ist sehr anfällig und kann nicht selbst gewechselt werden. Weiterhin ist auch eine AiO Wakü nicht frei von jeder Wartung, genauso wie bei einem Luiftkühler muss der Radiator regelmäßig ausgesaugt werden.


----------



## Therianthropie (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

Dieses Alphacool Set ist ja auch nur eine vorgeschlagene Konfiguration mit günstigerem Preis.

Laut Tests soll die Pumpen-,AGB-,Kühleinheit für CPU und GPU ausreichend sein oder nicht?
Dass AiO WaKüs Nachteile haben und qualitativ minderwertig sein können ist mir durchaus bewusst.
Allerdings will ich damit auch keine OC Rekorde aufstellen, sondern nur alltags taugliche Werte erreichen.
Laut Herstellerangaben hält die Pumpe 50.000 Stunden durch, was etwa 17 Jahren bei 8h täglicher Benutzung entspricht. 
Sind die Herstellerangaben unzuverlässig?

Dass der Radiator gereinigt werden muss, versteht sich von selbst, ist beim Mugen 3 ja das selbe.
Luftkühlung bleiben ist aus bereits genannten Gründen keine wirkliche Option, da wechsel ich lieber alle 1-2 Jahre die komplette AiO WaKü aus, als mir weiterhin diese Riesenklötze reinzusetzen.

Mir geht es nur darum einen möglichst gute AiO zu bekommen die nach und nach durch Teile einer richtigen Wakü ersetzt werden kann.
Dass das wirtschaftlich nicht wirklich sinnig ist, ist mir bewusst.

Wenn ich direkt eine richtige WaKü gesucht hätte, dann wäre ich nicht in dieses Subforum gekommen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

Nimm die Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190). Bei der ist der Radiator aus Kupfer, bei der Triton aus Aluminium. Die Pumpen sind beide nicht sonderlich leise, bei der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) liegt aber ein 9V und 7V Adapter bei, mit dem du die Pumpendrehzahl und damit die Laustärke trotzdem verringern könntest. Auch wenn dir die Laustärke nicht so wichtig ist, hast du bei der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) in jedem Fall die bessere Kühlleistung. Allerding musst du noch Kühlflüssigkeit bestellen. Die ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.


*Edit:* Die Eisberg wird doch schon vorgefüllt geliefert und ist sofort einsatzbereit. Sie gibt es als Alphacool Eisberg 120 (11189) auch mit 120mm Radiator.


----------



## Therianthropie (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nimm die Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190). Bei der ist der Radiator aus Kupfer, bei der Triton aus Aluminium. Die Pumpen sind beide nicht sonderlich leise, bei der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) liegt aber ein 9V und 7V Adapter bei, mit dem du die Pumpendrehzahl und damit die Laustärke trotzdem verringern könntest. Auch wenn dir die Laustärke nicht so wichtig ist, hast du bei der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) in jedem Fall die bessere Kühlleistung. Allerding musst du noch Kühlflüssigkeit bestellen. Die ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Die Eisberg wird doch schon vorgefüllt geliefert und ist sofort einsatzbereit. Sie gibt es als Alphacool Eisberg 120 (11189) auch mit 120mm Radiator.



Dein Vorschlag gefällt mir sehr gut. Laut Herstellerangaben liegt die Pumpenlautstärke etwa auf dem Lautstärkelevel was meine GTX 970 G1 Gaming unter Last erreicht, was ich als leise empfinde.
Ich denke das dürfte klar gehen, ansonsten probiere ich die Voltage Adapter aus.

Ich würde die 240er bevorzugen, hab im Case Platz für 2x 280/240 und 2x 140/120.

Der Lüfter würde die Luft vom Case durch den Radiator nach draußen blasen, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*



Therianthropie schrieb:


> Der Lüfter würde die Luft vom Case durch den Radiator nach draußen blasen, seh ich das richtig?



Du hast die Wahl zwischen ein- und ausblasend. Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

Die Alphacool Eisberg gibt es momentan auch billiger bei Zackzack.


----------



## Therianthropie (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

Danke nochmal für die Antworten, Hinweise und Vorschläge.
Ich hab mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und werde wohl gleich etwas mehr Geld locker machen und eine richtige Wasserkühlung anschaffen.
Werde mich erstmal in das Thema einlesen, Videos schauen und dann später die Konfiguration zusammenstellen und im anderen WaKü Subforum einen Thread erstellen.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*

würde ich dir auch raten habe mich auch zuerst für das Set von Alphacool 240 ST entschieden und mittlerweile noch 2 RAdis + neue Pumpe dazu eingebunden .... und meine CPU und GPU werden super gekühlt .... und wenn mal was ersetzt oder gereinigt werden muss ist das auch kein thema wenn mal Kugelhähne eingebaut aht und so den kreislauf untebrechen kann  

lg


----------



## Therianthropie (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kompakt Flüssigkeitskühlung gesucht*



Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> würde ich dir auch raten habe mich auch zuerst für das Set von Alphacool 240 ST entschieden und mittlerweile noch 2 RAdis + neue Pumpe dazu eingebunden .... und meine CPU und GPU werden super gekühlt .... und wenn mal was ersetzt oder gereinigt werden muss ist das auch kein thema wenn mal Kugelhähne eingebaut aht und so den kreislauf untebrechen kann
> 
> lg



Hatte etwas bedenken wegen der Radiatorflächen im Gehäuse, deshalb möchte ich 560mm Radiatorfläche extern auf eine Holzplatte/Plexiglasscheibe (oder ähnliches) schrauben und an die Wand hängen.
Würde gerne meine roten 140mm T.B.Apollish dafür nutzen und im Case dann weiße LED-Lüfter verbauen, allerdings vermute ich, dass die haben zu wenig statischen Druck haben.
Hat aber noch etwas Zeit, werd bis dahin sicher noch einige neue/andere Ideen haben.


----------

